# Elton Brand Interview



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *How has the rehab on his shoulder going?*
> It has been good, I’ve got full range of motion, full strength and no setbacks at all. I’m ready to go; it’s all healed and ready.
> 
> *How does your Achilles feel? Do you feel like it’s a big difference from last year with an extra year under it?*
> ...


http://www.nba.com/sixers/features/090805_brand.html


----------

